# Duda sobre el divisor de tension



## tuimg (Feb 1, 2009)

Se que hay hartos temas sobre esto, pero aunque he leido la mayoria de ellos no han resuelto mi duda, les parecera basica, pero el tema es que no entiendo porque se usan dos resistencias en serie con la fuente para reducir el voltaje, porque no se pone una resistencia directamente en serie con la carga para obtener el voltaje deseado? (como en los led), ademas si fuera asi se gastaria menos corriente.
que ventajas tiene este metodo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2009)

Cuando colocas una resistencia en serie con un led lo que haces es limitar corriente.
Puede disminuir la tensión con la que alimentar un circuito mediante una simple resistencia en serie, siempre que el circuito consuma siempre lo mismo, si el consumo varía la tensión varía (Ley de Ohm).

El divisor resistivo se emplea en general para obtener una tensión de referencia, sin consumo o consumo prácticamente nulo.

Si quieres obtener cierta corriente de tu divisor resistivo, deberás hacerlo "Grosero" como para que el consumo de tu carga no afecte mucho al factor de división. Hacerlo grosero significa que por el divisor circule una corriente 10 o mas veces mayor que el consumo propio de tu circuito.


----------



## tuimg (Feb 1, 2009)

muchas gracias, ahora si me queda todo mas claro. No habia pensado en la variacion de la carga.
pero si el consuo de la carga varia, tambien variaria el voltaje de salida, solo que en menor grado que si la resistencia estuviera en serie, no es asi?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2009)

En ambos casos varía, la resistencia en serie también provoca cambios de tensión ante un cambio de consumo, por eso se emplea en esquemas de consumo "estable" (Por ejemplo LED´S)


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola,

quiero hacer un divisor de tension para bajar de -24V a -20V, limite que admite mi LM7905.
Asi que supongo que necesito un divisor de tension. Pero el problema es que para calcular los valores de las resistencias (y asi evitar que cuando enganche el LM toda la corriente se marche por la otra rama del divisor) deberia saber el valor de la carga, *cierto?*

*
Como puedo calcular las resistencias?
Como puedo saber el valor de la carga (LM + Carga final), o un valor maximo equivalente?
*

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

> *LM7905*
> Output Current:1500 mA
> Output Min:-5 Volt
> Input Min Voltage:*-25 Volt*
> ...


Podrías conectarlo directamente a tu fuente
Si lo que quieres es que no caliente demasiado debes agregar una resistencia, un transistor u otro regulador en serie con la alimentación para lograr que parte de la tensión "Caiga" sobre estos y no sobre el LM79X.
Para calcular la resistencia, debes conocer aproximadamente el consumo de corriente que tendrás


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 10, 2009)

-25V.... me habia confundido con otro parametro de las hojas. donde ponia Incremento(V)

queria bajar la tension de entrada porque al montar el circuito de referencia que dan Vo=-5,7V y eso con una carga conectada (LED+1K resistencia). Da igual con cual, he probado con 8 tipos distintos de LM7905 (Fairchild, ST...) y de diversas tiendas por si las moscas. Todos me dan mas voltaje. Intento poner los condensadores cerca de las patillas como dicen las hojas, pero nada.

Asi que (quise pensar, me autosugestione ) que seria por pasarme del voltaje de entrada. *PERO* he enganchado un 7912 a la entrada del 7905 y... el mismo resultado. *Alguna idea? Como lo puedo solucionar? Le pongo un Zener a la salida?*

Lo de que se caliente menos es muy buena idea porque lo noto ya calentito. Si supongo un consumo maximo de mi carga de aprox. 1,4A (lo que me da la fuente=1,5A menos algo de la resistencia limitadora), podria usar esto para calcular la resistencia?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

Si lo unico que esta alimentando es una resistencia de 1kΩ y un led, *NO* debería calentar.
Mira en el datasheet como es la conexión de las patas y verifica que se encuentren bien conectadas.


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 10, 2009)

No, No, con un LED no calienta, lo hace cuando le engancho mas cosas, cuando necesita mas chicha.

Las patillas  estan bien, lo curioso es que, en el mismo circuitillo, funciona bien si saco el 7905 y coloco un 7912 o 7915. Entonces obtengo -12,1 y -15,1 mas o menos. Pero es cambiar al 7905 y falla. Y lo dicho, 8 tipos ya provados!

La misma posicion, los mismos condensadores,... *Para volverse loco!*    Puedo verificar que esten estropeados de alguna manera?

puedo usar la fuente con -5,7V para alimentar circuitos  oseran esos -0,7V mucha diferencia y quemare/fallaran los integrados que alimente con el 7905?

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

¿ Cuanto es el consumo que le estas aplicando ? (Ampéres)

Por ejemplo: Si tu consumo es de 0.1A (100mA) el LM7905 disipara 24VCC (Tu tensión de entrada) - 5VCC (Tu tensión de salida) * 0.1A

(24VCC - 5VCC) * 0.1A = *2W* (Calentara bastante)
Si en cambio alimentas un consumo de 1A, disipara *20W* calentara como el infierno.

Respecto a la tensión de salida, los integrados reguladores poseen tolerancia, por ejemplo 5.2VCC o 4.8VCC de salida estarían bien pero 5.7VCC está mal (Fuera de tolerancia).


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 10, 2009)

El consumo es bastante bajo. del orden de 200mA. Pero sera mayor pues forma parte de la fuente de alimentacion que he montado y en algun momento le metere circuitos de verdad. Lo del calor no me preocupa (de momento) si me da problemas le meto un radiador mayor y tirando...

Donde *estoy perdidisimo* es con el LM7905. Llevo 1 semana con ello y no lo saco.
?Como afrontariais el problema?, que puedo medir a ver si tiene errores, que puedo cambiar?
Son los 7905 mucho mas dados a fallar que los 7912?

Agradezco todo tipo de consejo.
Saludos,


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez, esto te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gracias,
probare con esos valores de condensadores, pero para que es el diodo en la patilla gnd del 7905?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola.
El diodo es para obtener -5.7V, creo que es lo que deseas, si no es así, simplemente elimínalo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Oct 18, 2018)

Hola a todos.
Aprovecho este tema para realizar mi consulta.

Quiero saber, como se calcula la tensión de salida en un divisor como el de la imagen que aquí dejo.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2018)

Cuando un swich esta on y el otro off es un divisor de tensión cuando estan ambos off o on  es otra cosa.
Cuando estan onn ambos es una malla, ya no cabe el concepto de divisor
Como tenes dos fuentes se puede tratar comso si fueran nodos o supernodos


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 18, 2018)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Aprovecho este tema para realizar mi consulta.
> 
> Quiero saber, como se calcula la tensión de salida en un divisor como el de la imagen que aquí dejo.
> ...


Podes plantear superposición. Primero consideras una de la fuentes y calculas la caída de tensión que esta produce. Luego consideras la otra fuente y volves a calcular la caída de tensión. Por ultimo el resultado final es la suma de las 2 caídas de tensión.
Tambien, como te dijo anteriormente pandacba podes plantear nodos, o mallas.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2018)

se lo puede plantear como dos sistemas R3 y R1 por un lado y R2 y R1 por el otro y plantear que el punto medio estan unidos por una R de 0 ohm  entonces tendríamos una V1 y una V2 que para este caso son iguales y resolver dos ecuaciones


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> se lo puede plantear como dos sistemas R3 y R1 por un lado y R2 y R1 por el otro y plantear que el punto medio estan unidos por una R de 0 ohm entonces tendríamos una V1 y una V2 que para este caso son iguales y resolver dos ecuaciones


Luego aplica cramer y solucionado el tema.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Oct 19, 2018)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Podes plantear superposición. Primero consideras una de la fuentes y calculas la caída de tensión que esta produce. Luego consideras la otra fuente y volves a calcular la caída de tensión. Por ultimo el resultado final es la suma de las 2 caídas de tensión



El resultado en el simulador y realidad son 2.5V.
Hice el cálculo citado y el resultado es 2.93V.

Estos tipo de circuito lo veo muy seguido en fuentes de alimentación.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 19, 2018)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> El resultado en el simulador y realidad son 2.5V.
> *Hice el cálculo citado* y el resultado es 2.93V.
> ...



Pues en algo te equivocaste.   

Esta clase de circuitos se resuelve en una línea aplicando el teorema de Millman.  En este caso queda:

V = (5/3.9 + 18/43)/(1/2.5+1/3.9+1/43) = 2.502193367


----------



## flaco-urbano (Oct 19, 2018)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esta clase de circuitos se resuelve en una línea aplicando el teorema de Millman. En este caso queda:
> 
> V = (5/3.9 + 18/43)/(1/2.5+1/3.9+1/43) = 2.502193367



Ahora sí!!! 
Duda resuelta.
Muchas gracias *Eduardo*.


----------

